# copper refining



## usaman65 (Oct 28, 2008)

hi-

I was wondering for a copper refining cell, can you only use a PURE copper cathode? I was going to try and refine the copper out of silver plated items, leaving the silver.

kev


----------



## Harold_V (Oct 28, 2008)

Yes, you can use a copper cathode, but your idea isn't worth the time it will take to put the system together. The majority of items that are silver plated are not copper, but a copper alloy. If you try to plate the copper out, your electrolyte will get contaminated almost immediately, then the copper will deposit as sponge. That sloughs off and settles in the bottom of the cell, leaving you with a mess. Life expectancy of the electrolyte is quite short as well. 

If you can keep the copper purity level in the anode quite high, and if you run at the proper voltage and current density, and if you place your anode in a bag, to catch the liberated silver, and if the silver isn't a solid surface, as you find in plated items, the idea is sound. You are not likely to enjoy success. 

Harold


----------



## usaman65 (Oct 29, 2008)

thanks, I was just asking because the same guy thats making my stainless cathode for my silver cell also has high purity copper sheet in stock...


----------



## Harold_V (Oct 29, 2008)

A pretty good rule of thumb in plating (GSP may offer more, or better advice) is to keep the anode as close to pure as possible. Otherwise what may work at the outset is quickly disabled by the contamination absorbed in the electrolyte. 

Some time ago I posted on my attempt to part karat gold with a sulfuric cell. Even after reading (Hoke) that it is not a good idea, my hard head determined that, for me, it was. I melted my karat gold, adding a substantial amount of copper, then cast anodes. I experienced exactly what I described, and to add insult to injury, during the night, the cell, which was made of ceramic, and hard fired, cracked, dumping a couple gallons of copper sulfate solution on the floor. Luckily, it was in my garage, where the damage was minimal, aside from my bruised ego. 

If you study Hoke and try to absorb everything you read, discounting such nonsense as using gasoline to incinerate, you will slowly come to realize that everything is quite true----a realization that took me a few years. 

Harold


----------

